# Print a "print-locked" webpage



## mohtaj (Sep 8, 2018)

I need to print a webpage or save it as PDF but the webpage doesn't allow printing nor does it allow right-clicking on anywhere in that page.
Is there a way to do so?
Thanks


----------



## tremmor (Sep 8, 2018)

hit print screen then paste or try using the snipping tool built into windows. works well.


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 10, 2018)

Just paste this into the url bar on the site that doesn't allow right clicks
javascript:void(document.oncontextmenu=null);

Then right-click away.


----------

